# CV Shaft Part Number Needed for Altima with Limited Slip Differential.



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

1994 Altima GXE AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION with LIMITED SLIP DIFFERENTIAL.

I was able to find a (driver's side) CV axle for our 94 Altima with ***limited slip,*** but I am striking out when it comes to the passenger side. Just my luck, my passenger side outer CV joint is spewing grease everywhere. No noise, yet, but it's only a matter of time. 

Does anyone have a part number (OEM or aftermarket) for the passenger side CV (axleshaft) on a 94 Nissan Altima GXE?

According to Nissan, the only option they have is ABS/no ABS. But unless it's an axle specifically for a limited slip differential, the axle will not work. Found this out the hard way. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check with RockAuto.com:

https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...210521,drivetrain,cv+half+shaft+assembly,2288


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for the link. Is there a brand you recommend? I tend to stay away from A1Cardone.




rogoman said:


> Check with RockAuto.com:
> 
> https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog...210521,drivetrain,cv+half+shaft+assembly,2288


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

BECK/ARNLEY is supposed to be good. As long as it's an "OEM rebuilt" unit, it should be good. I would stay away from aftermarket new brand-X.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ended up having to buy a SurTrack/Trakmotive unit. The unit is made in China at a ISO9001 facility. Fitment was good. Neoprene boots. 
RockAuto.com is a great outfit. It's a new unit, not remanufacturered. We'll see how it holds up. Seems like all the machined surfaces were good. Splines looked cut well. 

Surtrack part number: NI8056 

fits Altima 1994 GXE with AUTO Trans, ABS, and Limitied Slip Differential, Passenger side front (right side). 

***Looks like the only axle that is specific to an AUTO with limited slip differential is the driver's side axle. The input shaft is longer and two steps. 

Thanks for suggesting RockAuto.com!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If the boot just split and water has not gotten in, you could just have the boot replaced. But if its not much more expensive to replace the entire driveshaft, considering its maybe 24 years old, that is what I would do as well. I still see the odd 98(97?) to 2001 models but have not seen the older more rounded version driving around in years. Always liked those.


----------



## MattSF415 (Feb 1, 2015)

Our 94, which I use as a commuter car to work, just passed CA smog this month. Did used oil analysis, and the engine is showing minimal wear. Transmission is strong and maintained. Just redid the suspension due to some squeeking. Used the Monroe quick struts. Replaced the drivers and now the passenger side axle. Alternator is new Bosch. Radiator is <10 years old. New Hitachi distributor. The car is a champ. Only problem is the body has some areas of rust. Most are superficial, but still trying to stay on top of it. An amazing car. Very dependable. 





quadraria10 said:


> If the boot just split and water has not gotten in, you could just have the boot replaced. But if its not much more expensive to replace the entire driveshaft, considering its maybe 24 years old, that is what I would do as well. I still see the odd 98(97?) to 2001 models but have not seen the older more rounded version driving around in years. Always liked those.


----------

